# Hello all



## FlightyDrifters (Dec 12, 2014)

I am happy to be here and excited to get started on Sailnet. A little background on me, I am married, with 4 kids. I spent 12 yrs in the Marine Corps, leaving the service in 2011. During that time I spent a total of 2.5 yrs at sea watching the Navy work, enjoying the view and the liberty ports, while hitching a ride to either IRQ or AFG. I became a shellback in 2000, and upgraded to a Golden Shellback in 2002. I love being at sea and have dreamt of returning since my last trip in 2009. 

I went back to school in 2012 and will graduate in 2016. As a graduation gift to myself I am buying a boat and learning to sail. Last year I took a research trip on a 77 foot gaff rigged schooner, I worked as a member of the crew for 2 weeks, and in our off time I conducted sediment research. I fell in love with sailing and being at sea on a smaller vessel. My family is very adventurous and I am fortunate to have a wife that is very supportive. When I left the service we took a year, home schooled the kids, bought an RV and just took off. I would like to do the same with a sail boat in 2016/17 but have a lot to learn before then. I am lucky to live in Sault Ste Marie, MI with easy access to 3 of the 5 inland seas. I also have a good friend who has single handed his own vessel from Baltimore to the Med and back, and is currently a freighter master on the lakes. He has agreed to teach me once I buy my boat. I am very excited to start on this path and cannot wait to embark on the adventures ahead.


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet and looking forward to tales of your adventures


----------



## FlightyDrifters (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Good to have an experienced friend to advise and guide you through the boat purchase process!

Welcome!


----------



## FlightyDrifters (Dec 12, 2014)

It is a blessing, he currently Captains the Schooner, it serves as a school ship that takes students from Elementary school up through University on day sails and week long trips around the Great Lakes to teach ecology, biology, and a little bathymetry and hydrology. They also offer a mens and womens leadership course where they use two weeks of sailing instruction to help instill leadership in 18-25 y/o participants. He has had his 1600 ton Masters license for almost 20 yrs, I am fortunate to have him as a teacher!


----------

